# Second battery



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

What's the best way to use 2 batteries? I bought an extra for longer ride but most days I only need 1. I charged one up and let it sit for 3 weeks and it's still full or hasn't dipped enough to change the battery indicator. My thinking was to swap them at some point so 1 isn't sitting too long?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Read your handbook. I have 4 seasons so many use an Ebike 6, 7 or 8 months.
You will find storage indications. Sorry i have 1 so it gets used regularly.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

dundundata said:


> What's the best way to use 2 batteries? I bought an extra for longer ride but most days I only need 1. I charged one up and let it sit for 3 weeks and it's still full or hasn't dipped enough to change the battery indicator. My thinking was to swap them at some point so 1 isn't sitting too long?


It is not good for Lithium Ion batteries to be stored at full charge but a battery should be fully charged before riding to equalize cell voltages. So I would discarge a battery, by riding, to 60 percent before putting it aside and recharge batteries the night before a ride or right away if the charge level gets below 20 percent.

You should probably go for a ride right now to take care of that full battery


----------



## fishcake (Feb 26, 2004)

dundundata said:


> What's the best way to use 2 batteries? I bought an extra for longer ride but most days I only need 1. I charged one up and let it sit for 3 weeks and it's still full or hasn't dipped enough to change the battery indicator. My thinking was to swap them at some point so 1 isn't sitting too long?


I have two batteries and just alternate every ride.
use one - charge it, use the other - charge it. 
I have numbered them batt1 and batt2 so I know which is which.


----------

